
Qt, Open Source and Corona - rgun
https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-community/2020q2/006098.html?print=cGh4
======
tzekid
ELI5: I fail to see how essentially breaking ties with your (quite active)
open-source community does any good to the qt org | business.

